

Oldest Affiliate Program In The World - nickb
http://www.shoemoney.com/2007/08/28/the-worlds-oldest-affiliate-program/

======
merrick33
Not sure if its possible, but that post was ripped off word for word from
Shoemoney.

[http://www.shoemoney.com/2007/08/28/the-worlds-oldest-
affili...](http://www.shoemoney.com/2007/08/28/the-worlds-oldest-affiliate-
program/)

~~~
omouse
Argh, another asshole link-jacking :(

------
aston
Could only be as old as vehicles that could taxi. Rickshaws? Carriages?

~~~
nickb
What about pubs and barkeeps and proprietors of inns and rest of the service
personnel that have constant contact with public and travelers? Those have
been around for as long as prostitution has been around.

